# Burton Ruler 10.5



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy a pair of Burton Rulers, 2016, online and wasn't quite sure about the size. I wear an 11 in casual shoes but wear a 10.5 in basketball shoes, Nike/Under Armour. Should I stick with the 10.5s ? I know I should try them in person but that's not an option at the moment :/

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Measure your feet


----------



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Measure your feet


Yeah I've done that, seems like the 10.5 is the right fit; but I just wanted to hear other peoples say in it.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

I know its cyber monday, but Burton Rulers are a very common boot to find in a shop, I would say do not gamble on it and try them on in store, then purchase online

Boot comfort is everything


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tugs said:


> Yeah I've done that, seems like the 10.5 is the right fit; but I just wanted to hear other peoples say in it.


So your feet are between 28 and 28.5 cms?

I wear a 10.5 running shoe and an 11 work boot, my Rulers are 9.5.


----------



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> I know its cyber monday, but Burton Rulers are a very common boot to find in a shop, I would say do not gamble on it and try them on in store, then purchase online
> 
> Boot comfort is everything


I don't live in the US and there's only one place that sells Burtons and they don't have the Ruler. I tried on the ambush a couple seasons back and the 10.5 seemed fine then; ended up not buying them for whatever reason.



Deacon said:


> So your feet are between 28 and 28.5 cms?
> 
> I wear a 10.5 running shoe and an 11 work boot, my Rulers are 9.5.


My feet are a little below 28.5 but I've read that you should always go for the larger size if you're in between, which would be 10.5. But seeing your shoe sizes, which are same as mine for casual/running, I can't be sure seeing as your rulers are a full size smaller. I guess I'll just have order them and if they don't fit try to exchange them for a different size


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Tugs said:


> I don't live in the US and there's only one place that sells Burtons and they don't have the Ruler. I tried on the ambush a couple seasons back and the 10.5 seemed fine then; ended up not buying them for whatever reason.
> 
> 
> 
> My feet are a little below 28.5 but I've read that you should always go for the larger size if you're in between, which would be 10.5. But seeing your shoe sizes, which are same as mine for casual/running, I can't be sure seeing as your rulers are a full size smaller. I guess I'll just have order them and if they don't fit try to exchange them for a different size


 Well, I have wide feet, but the my length is 26.67 for one foot, and 27.62 for the other, so I went with the 9.5 since it was in the middle of both. I am probably over-sizing my other shoes to compensate for the width. :dunno:


----------



## Tugs (Jan 2, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Well, I have wide feet, but the my length is 27.67 for one foot, and 27.62 for the other, so I went with the 9.5 since it was in the middle of both. I am probably over-sizing my other shoes to compensate for the width. :dunno:


Oh alright I see, well I'll get the 10.5s and see how it goes. Thanks for the replies


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> I know its cyber monday, but Burton Rulers are a very common boot to find in a shop, I would say do not gamble on it and try them on in store, then purchase online
> 
> Boot comfort is everything


only if it's a big box store, sure, but even then, that's a scumbag move. buy socks or something to compensate.


----------

